# Berried female Blue Velvet Neo



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Finally found a berried female, looking forward to moving these shrimp to my desk tank so I can watch them all the time.
Now that she's berried I will be waiting at least a month or so.









Cheers, 
Sean


----------



## Mox Void (Aug 31, 2016)

Congrats on your newly berried Shrimp!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Did she have the babies? How was the survival rate? These are the next shrimp I'm getting. I love the blue! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Gaia said:


> Did she have the babies? How was the survival rate? These are the next shrimp I'm getting. I love the blue!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


They did survive and have been moved to the tank on my desk. They are hard to see right now as they are still small and quite transparent but I would venture a guess that there is between 15 and 20 baby Blue Velvet shrimp in there.
I am going to try them on boiled spinach leaves to see if I can deepen their colour.









Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Sean's Ponds said:


> They did survive and have been moved to the tank on my desk. They are hard to see right now as they are still small and quite transparent but I would venture a guess that there is between 15 and 20 baby Blue Velvet shrimp in there.
> I am going to try them on boiled spinach leaves to see if I can deepen their colour.
> 
> View attachment 139618
> ...


Adorable! Great photo

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats on the shrimplets. What do you reckon is the percentage of offspring being blue as well? Apparently some arent same colour as parents from the colour variants of neocardina's thus needing to cull if you want specific colour.


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Hydrocynus said:


> Congrats on the shrimplets. What do you reckon is the percentage of offspring being blue as well? Apparently some arent same colour as parents from the colour variants of neocardina's thus needing to cull if you want specific colour.


They are all greyish blue right now so I am assuming as they approach juvenile stage that they will be 100% blue but to just how deep that will be is impossible at this stage to determine.

Cheers,
Sean


----------

